# TuRBo algs



## martijn_cube (Feb 15, 2009)

Made another version of my sheet of TuRBo algs. changed some to get rid of most of the y and x moves. the last ones are just to nice to change to something else.

here is the sheet. i would like to know if someone has better/other algs.
The letters and numbers are there to see the inverse alg a bit faster, and maybe for memo in the future.


----------



## Valkor (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to compile these! Some are the same, but I really like the alternates you have.


----------

